
Polo pony cloning is set revolutionise the sport at Argentina's Palermo Open - nkurz
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/polo-pony-cloning-is-set-revolutionise-the-sport-at-argentinas-palermo-open-a6715646.html
======
nkurz
The part of this article that surprised me was the subtitle:

    
    
      "Star player Adolfo Cambiaso will be taking at least four 
      clones onto the field of the Palermo Open and possibly more."  
    

I hadn't realized that the technology for cloning horses was sufficiently
mature that this wasn't a theoretical issue, but one that is already in play.

